# Help pricing a second hand Orange Crush



## philinmerthyr (18 Apr 2013)

I have a 17 inch black Orange Crush Mountain bike. I think it is a 2009 model but not 100% sure. I've recently got into road cycling and haven't ridden the mountain bike for over 6 months.

I'd like to sell it but am not sure how much to price it for. It is in good condition. It's not been ridden in rough off road conditions. It even has hybrid tyres on it as I was using it on the road and cycle paths before I bought the road bike.

Can someone please give me an idea of what price I should ask. Also I'm not 100% sure of the year but can't find any spec details by year that I could check against. Can someone point me to somewhere that I can find this,


----------



## Cubist (18 Apr 2013)

List the spec if you can on here. The frame colours changed as did the fork. If it's as good as you say you may get more splitting it.


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Apr 2013)

It's a black frame with marzocchi bomber Z.1 sport RV forks. SRAM x-7 shifters and X-9 rear mech. Jucie five hydraulic breaks. Sun rim single track SL1 rims and race face cranks.


----------



## Cubist (18 Apr 2013)

In which case I'd be tempted to eBay it as a whole bike and take pot luck. The Bombers place it around 2007 at a guess. Does it have straight top tube and that groovy black fades to white paintjob? By 2008/9 they had Vanillas ( I think) . You could try asking about £350 to £400 for it, but be prepared to move on that. 

Check Bike Radar for the various reviews, which may help with identifying the year as the spec changed. You could also ask on Singletrackworld for dating opinions. There are more Orange fans on there than on here!


----------



## Cubist (18 Apr 2013)

Here you are, an ad for a 2007 with the same spec you list
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/fs-orange-crush-2007-17

Note the ad is 2 years old by the way!


----------



## Motozulu (19 Apr 2013)

And he did'nt get a nibble at that price then either!

Picture would deffo help your cause.


----------

